# Buying Leaf Tickets



## elce (Aug 16, 2018)

When ACC first came out I was an avid player, I quit playing after the Xmas event though. I did purchase leaf tickets in order to obtain the Xmas items and now my camp is sort of perpetually stuck as being that theme because I'm broke lol. Basically I was just wondering how everyone else feels about buying tickets, is it worth it or not?


----------



## nanpan (Aug 17, 2018)

Personally I don't feel like it's worth it if you're capable of getting things done on your own or with the help of friends ! Although if you don't have time and you do have money I say do what makes you happy


----------



## mogyay (Aug 17, 2018)

seems like people do pretty well without having to purchase any tickets (although the way pocket camp is heading that might not be the case soon), personally i've bought quite a few leaf tickets now because i hate myself. i'd advise against it though


----------



## danceonglitter (Aug 17, 2018)

I try not to buy leaf tickets if I can, but sometimes I just get frustrated at my lack of them so I buy them so I can get cookies and stuff like that with them, aha. But I don't really think it's worth spending real money on them unless there's something you really wanna get and you just can't seem to save up enough leaf tickets!


----------



## Soigne (Aug 17, 2018)

I haven't bought any because I know once I do I will never stop. Willpower!


----------



## Imaginetheday (Aug 18, 2018)

I have bought some in the past, but I try not to now. Not saying I never will again, but they are very pricey and we are talking about virtual items.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Aug 25, 2018)

I’ve only bought them to finish the Rover gardening event. I decided after that I wouldn’t be a completist if I had to pay. I’ve been able to get nearly everything I’ve wanted by earning tickets in game. I work hard to do everything required to earn tickets during events and for goals.


----------



## Ras (Aug 26, 2018)

They're making it hard to get by without buying tickets. It really sucks that you can spend money and still never get the cookie items you need.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 27, 2018)

i bought tickets when the game was new, but I haven't bought anything since they introduced fortune cookies and I don't intend to again.

I'm not going to reward their blatant money-grubbing cash grabs.


----------



## WynterFrost (Aug 27, 2018)

I have a survey app that gives me like 10 cents towards my google play credits so anything I've spent in PC hasn't been my own money but I only buy something if I really want it


----------



## sigh (Sep 2, 2018)

I have yet to spend any money on leaf tickets since starting the game, so far I only earn them by leveling up, completing the goals, or when the game rewards them


----------

